# Banging Noise When Auger is not Engaged



## EYE2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone know what would cause a banging noise when the auger is not engaged on a Powermax 726 TE? The banging stops once the auger is engaged. I was thinking maybe a bushing or something, but I'm really not sure.

Just didn't want to pay too much for this blower if it is something major that needs to be addressed.

Thanks.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

possibly the belt flopping around, May not be adjusted correctly or the belt fingers are not set right.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

EYE2 said:


> Does anyone know what would cause a banging noise when the auger is not engaged on a Powermax 726 TE? The banging stops once the auger is engaged. I was thinking maybe a bushing or something, but I'm really not sure.
> 
> Just didn't want to pay too much for this blower if it is something major that needs to be addressed.
> 
> Thanks.


As Dauntae said, might be the belt is loose, stretched or if you recently replaced the belt, might be too long for the application. Try resting your hand on the belt cover when it's running and banging to see if you can feel the any thumping or vibrations coming from the belt cover.

Remove the belt cover and see what you can see. If you find the belt loose, check the manual to see if there is a diagram as to how it should be routed, and if the belt retaining fingers are in the right place. You might have to run the engine with the belt cover removed to see whats going on. If you run it and the banging is gone, with the cover off, that might indicate that the belt is hitting the cover and making the noise. You might also notice the inside of the cover has scuff marks or scrapes if the belt has been making contact for a while. 

If it's not the belt, you might be able to see where the noise is coming from with the cover removed and the engine running. Check the idler wheel to see if the bearing on that has gone bad. 

If you have to wrench on anything, pull the plug wire off the plug while your fingers are in harms way just to be safe.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sounds like the belt tensioner is hitting something


----------



## EYE2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks. Hopefully, it is just something with the belt. That doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF EYE2

The tensioners bearing might be going out too and when you put a load on it that takes out the slack. Still not a big deal but pulling that belt cover and wiggling and spinning things might pinpoint it for you.
.


----------

